# Boston Police



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

Hello All

How Do You Find Out If A Person Is A Boston Policeman, Is There A Web-site With All Boston Policemen Names (roster)

Thank You
Jerry P


----------



## misconceived (Jun 18, 2006)




----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Go to police HQ and ask for Sgt. Frank Belson. Tell them Spenser sent you. There you will find your information.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

If he punched you in the mouth then he probably is a BPD officer.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

The Boston Garden keeps a list of all the names for detail purposes.

I believe you have to go there in person because they will not give you the time of day if you call them by phone.

Ask for Gary Doak.


----------



## hupd451 (Nov 20, 2002)

Yeah and they will give you their home address and telephone number too, if you ask nice!!


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

In Whitman, they even drive you right to the officer's home! Right?


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

You have to fill the Ba-ll00-n form and they will mail you a computer print-out.


----------



## hupd451 (Nov 20, 2002)

Community Policing at it's best..........

I believe the form needs to be filled out in triplicate.......


----------



## BWH LT (Mar 13, 2006)

:alcoholi: You might have better luck with the Civil Circus and file Form ID-10-T...


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

try talking to them and if they ignore you, then they're a cop.


----------

